# Yes!



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I have come out of my shell and contacted a few people. Went out for a drink with a girl tonight and had a good evening. When I came home there was an email from her suggesting we do something again soon!  Will also meet up for a coffee and a chat with another girl on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

That's great! That's how friendships start.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Haha, yes! It's an awesome feeling when you make a new friend. I'm glad things worked out so well for you.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Very cool! Great job!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. 

It's so great when things go like this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Lisa! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome! How'd you meet these folks?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana woot
:clap congrats


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Congrats! Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Good for you Lisa. It's nice to have peeps to do simple stuff with. And I think they will be fortunate to have you as a friend, IMO.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes, yes, yes!

That's great Lisa.

That's so nice to hear.

Good luck and best wishes with the Sunday meet up.

Sincerely and warmly,
Gerard


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I love to hear about people being happy, congrats.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sounds healthy


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you all for the replies.

I went for lunch with the other girl today and it was ok but I didn't really connect with her. I made my exit after 1.5 hours, very politely.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

srschirm said:


> Awesome! How'd you meet these folks?


I singed up with a couple of sports clubs. You definitely meet lots of people at those.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> Good for you Lisa. It's nice to have peeps to do simple stuff with. And I think they will be fortunate to have you as a friend, IMO.


 :kiss


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome Lisa!


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Yay, Lisa! :yay I'm happy for you!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Yep, despite things at work going to the dogs (social anxiety is a *****) I still meet up with the first girl about once a week and have a good time.  I used to have a social life. Seems like I slowly remember how to have a good time.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

tomcoldaba said:


> Awesome Lisa!


Hi tomcoldaba  I havent seen you around in a little while. Maybe we just werent posting in the same threads? How are you?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Illini_Pride said:


> Yay, Lisa! :yay I'm happy for you!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Lisa said:


> tomcoldaba said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Lisa!
> ...


I am not as active as before. I am busy with work and toastmasters and my SA is much better. It is good to see you are doing well and challenging yourself.


----------

